# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  A157 -2 Tag ICF der WHO

## Engel1

Wieso gehrt Krankheitsdiagnose (Antwort D) nicht zu diesem Modell?? Laut Internet : "Die internationale Klassifikation der Krankheiten (ICD) dient der Verschlsselung von Diagnosen."
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen??? :Nixweiss:

----------


## Joi_Tue

In der Frage geht es aber um die ICF und nicht um die ICD  :Grinnnss!: .

----------

